# absatz einfügen ?



## hellseeker2k (3. Mai 2005)

hi, bin totaler neuling in sachen java und bräuchte deshalb eure hilfe.

hab mir mit müh und not deisen scipt zusammengebastelt :


```
<script>
		if(klassi != pos.produkt.klassifizierung){
				zaehler = 0;
			}		
	
			klassi = pos.produkt.klassifizierung;
			zaehler += 1;
		

			if(zaehler == 1){
				if(klassi == 1){
					print("ANTRIEB");
				}

				if(klassi == 2){
					print("Bedienung");
				}

				if(klassi == 3){
					print("SICHERHEITSEINRICHTUNG");
				}

			}

				HIER ABSATZ

				print(texte.text); 

</script>
```

und jetzt meine frage. wie bekomm ich es gebacken dass ich an der stelle wo "HIER ABSATZ" steht einen solchen reinbekomme ?


----------



## DP (3. Mai 2005)

java != javascript

daher *verschoben*


----------



## Marc-André Aßbrock (6. Mai 2005)

Die Methode print() öffnet in JavaScript ein Dialogfenster zum drucken. Sie benötigt keine Parameter. Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, was du überbaupt machen willst. Willst du den Text im Browser ausgeben?

MfG

Marc-André


----------



## Student (6. Mai 2005)

Ein Absatz wird in HTML mit 

</p> dargestellt. Demensprechend müsstest Du das einfach ausgeben ... allerdings verstehe ich ebenfalls nicht, was Du eigentlich machen willst.


----------



## Marc-André Aßbrock (6. Mai 2005)

Student hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Absatz wird in HTML mit
> 
> </p> dargestellt. Demensprechend müsstest Du das einfach ausgeben ... allerdings verstehe ich ebenfalls nicht, was Du eigentlich machen willst.


Oder 
  :wink:


----------



## Student (6. Mai 2005)

Falsch. br ist nur ein explizit erzwungener Zeilenumbruch.

p ist dagegen ein Absatz.

Grüße Ben.


----------

